# Freckles Foaling~ testing ready now



## Bonny (Mar 4, 2012)

Freckles a chestnut leopard appaloosa bred to a chestnut fewspot is on cam and testing ready to foal tonight!

If you want to share please visit:

http://kdgilger.camstreams.com/


----------



## izmepeggy (Mar 5, 2012)

Congratulations on your new baby boy. .


----------



## Eagle (Mar 5, 2012)

Congratulations on your new baby, mum is being a little rough at the moment but the foal seems to take it in his stride


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 5, 2012)

Goodness, no time to say welcome - great to have you here! Now it's congratulations on your new little boy!!

Well done Freckles!!


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 5, 2012)

That is good news to wake up to. Right now both are standing up sleeping. I hate I missed the party but it looks like it turned out well! 





CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
​


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh boy, an Appy baby!!!! Ok, get some pics up here, LOL Can't wait to see and congrats!! How big is he?


----------



## Bonny (Mar 5, 2012)

Yes! He is a fewspot appaloosa with color only on ears mane and tail, some color on his chest, Very cool color around his eyes too!

He is roughly 17-18 inches tall.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/429995_10150694451826391_265532081390_11503565_493331030_n.jpg


----------



## MeganH (Mar 5, 2012)

Congrats! I can't watch the cam from my computer but I see the picture of the new boy and he is handsome!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 5, 2012)

wow, what a cutie and an amazing colour, thanks for the pic.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 5, 2012)

What a fabulous colour - he's gorgeous!


----------



## cassie (Mar 5, 2012)

wow amazing colour, what a sweet little man! congratulations


----------



## lucky lodge (Mar 7, 2012)

congrats on a stunning little man


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 7, 2012)

Congratulations! He's adorable!!!


----------

